# Launching a new project.



## Milkman

I've been rehearsing once a week with some former bandmates for almost a year now. We have no real ambition for this other than to raise some money for charity and to play a few shows we can be proud of.

I'm by no means opposed to making a buck, but I've realized through long years of experience that I'm unwilling to compromise to the extent required to make it worthwhile.

We will play covers and a few originals, but we will NOT play songs purely for the purpose of filling the dance floor and selling beer. That is of no interest to me.

We kicked it off with a very low key show outdoors on saturday (pig roast).

The next scheduled event is Sept 13 in Brantford.

It's a four piece with all four guys singing lead and three of us playing multiple instruments.

Here's the first draft for our logo.









These are the sets we played on Saturday.

In the Flesh 
The Stake 
Radar Love 
Aqualung 
Boat on a River 
Perfectly Good Guitar 
Bloody Well Right 
Piano Man 
Mother / Pigs on the Wing 
My Generation 
Whipping Post 


No Quarter 
Free Ride 
Hush 
Crime of the Century 
Let it Be 
Phasors on Stun 
Snorting Whiskey 
Turn it on Again 
Big League 
The Ocean 
Woman from Tokyo 
Some Kind of Wonderful	

So far, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

This is exciting shit man. You have been off the stage for a while so best of luck with this new project


----------



## bluzfish

I'd like to add my "good luck" to your project. Love the set list.


----------



## Milkman

Thanks

I have really talented guys with me and since return on investment is not a priority we're really cherry picking great 70's material.

One really cool thing is that the bassist is the keyboardist's son.

That's why there's only three names.


----------



## Guest

good for the cause! keep us posted on your sept gig.

- - - Updated - - -



Milkman said:


> .. the bassist is the keyboardist's son. That's why there's only three names.


the band name should be SBL2 then. or however the initials wind up.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> good for the cause! keep us posted on your sept gig.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> the band name should be SBL2 then. or however the initials wind up.


Good thought.

It would be S2BL(don't know how to do the little itty bitty numbers), so I think we'll stick with SBL


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Cool. Good luck with the project. Let me know if you go on a cross country tour. Love that set list and would definitely check out a show


----------



## bw66

There were initially 3 Bachmans represented by the "B" in BTO, so I think you'll be fine. 

Good luck and have fun.

For what it's worth, I would definitely dance and drink beer to those tunes.


----------



## Milkman

bw66 said:


> There were initially 3 Bachmans represented by the "B" in BTO, so I think you'll be fine.
> 
> Good luck and have fun.
> 
> For what it's worth, I would definitely dance and drink beer to those tunes.



I may have sounded more serious about that than I intended. I have no problem with people drinking and having fun, dancing et cetera.

I just don't want to have to play songs I don't enjoy simply to make that happen.

That's not intended to denigrate any bands who enjoy doing that. It just doesn't turn me on.


----------



## Chito

Looks like a rockin' setlist! Good luck on the project.


----------



## urko99

Great Set Lists, Way to go sticking to your convictions. I've had the Privilege of being invited to do the same by some good friends that I know.
I've joined them once for a Jam and I really enjoyed it. Great bunch of talented guys with the same mindset. Greatest of luck with your new Project.


----------



## Milkman

Thanks guys,

The set list is what it is largely due to the fact that I have a really good keyboardist. Doing Bloody Well Right is a real thrill for me, and IMO, we nail it.

It's very enjoyable doing things on our own terms.


----------



## Milkman

A few stills from the July sets.


Slawek









Slawek Jr.









Barrie









LaPointe


----------



## bolero

hey I'd make the effort to go see you guys, keep the gig schedule posted here!


----------



## Adcandour

Congrats. Definitely some wicked tunes there.

What's the significance of that single black stripe by the "e" in Barrie?

I zoned out while looking at the logo and it kinda popped out at me.


----------



## Milkman

adcandour said:


> Congrats. Definitely some wicked tunes there.
> 
> What's the significance of that single black stripe by the "e" in Barrie?
> 
> I zoned out while looking at the logo and it kinda popped out at me.


Good question. I haven't had a chance to speak with the artist yet, but I was curious myself.

I'll ask when I see him.


----------



## noman

I would come and see you guys play! Funny that you're sporting an acrylic LP-style guitar. I just yesterday traded some stuff to a guy here on London Kijiji for an acrylic strat-style guitar. Weighs a tone, two humbuckers, fugly tortoise-shell guard. Just needed a see-through strat in the collection!!


----------



## Milkman

noman said:


> I would come and see you guys play! Funny that you're sporting an acrylic LP-style guitar. I just yesterday traded some stuff to a guy here on London Kijiji for an acrylic strat-style guitar. Weighs a tone, two humbuckers, fugly tortoise-shell guard. Just needed a see-through strat in the collection!!


That's why I bought this one. I had a good tech rewire it and do a set up. It has two EMG 89 humbuckers and both are tapped with micro switches.

It's frigging HEAVY but reasonably functional.


----------



## Milkman

It's interesting how much of a generation gap we're crossing with this line up.

There's a 34 year age difference between the old guy and the young guy in this picture (old guy is on the right).


----------



## Guest

Vin Diesel in a rock band. cool.


----------



## Milkman

Wouldn't mind having an upper body like his, not to mention his bank account.


----------



## Guest

That, you can work on.
I'm sure he wouldn't mind having your talent. lol

[video=youtube;LgKvfVvJ8Bk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgKvfVvJ8Bk[/video]


----------



## buzzy

Milkman said:


> I've been rehearsing once a week with some former bandmates for almost a year now. We have no real ambition for this other than to raise some money for charity and to play a few shows we can be proud of.


That's cool. Very nice pics as well.

No room for _Barrett's Privateers_ in the set list? 

edit: In the first pic above, is Slawek playing an Epi LP100?


----------



## Milkman

buzzy said:


> That's cool. Very nice pics as well.
> 
> No room for _Barrett's Privateers_ in the set list?
> 
> edit: In the first pic above, is Slawek playing an Epi LP100?


Yes, Barrett's Privateers is now in the set list. We tried it at Sunday's rehearsal and I was really happy about how it felt and sounded.

And, yes, John's playing an Epi LP, but I don't know which exact model.


----------



## Steadfastly

You gave us a date of Sept. 13th but no location. Can you fill us in on the details?


----------



## Diablo

Milkman said:


> Good thought.
> 
> It would be S2BL(don't know how to do the little itty bitty numbers), so I think we'll stick with SBL


Ya, s2bl sounds like a pop/boy band....ie s club 7 meets boys 2 men.


----------



## Milkman

A few stills from the Sept 13 show.

I've decided that since I don't seem to be getting along well with several members here, it's best if I don't post personal opinions anymore.

No big deal. I'm just tired of the pissing contests and flame wars.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> good for the cause! keep us posted on your sept gig.





Steadfastly said:


> You gave us a date of Sept. 13th but no location. Can you fill us in on the details?


Aye! I'd have gone to see that. 
And never mind the 'asshats' (new buzzword among the trolls here).
Love to see some clips/vids of the show.


----------



## Milkman

Sorry about that Larry,

It was pretty full but you would have been welcome. I was just not feeling inclined to post. I'm coming to the conclusion that for me, the internet is not the best environment. I'm just not fond of the anonymity and the lack of respect that seems to come with it.

There will be a web site soon and I'll post that info.

Thanks,

Mike



]


----------



## Intrepid

Looks like you're having a great time. I would love to hear some audio or video clips if you get the chance. Keep rockin.


----------



## greco

Mike...Congrats on the new (...not so new now) project!!

It appears as though you and the other members of the band are enjoying yourselves very much.

I look forward to your website and hope to be able to see your project playing live sometime soon.

I miss your posts and presence here in the forum...but I understand and respect where you are coming from.

I was at PA Music in Brantford a couple of weeks ago and was thinking of you.

All the best!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sambonee

Lack if respect is a permeating theme across the whole net. GC tends to filter these out as much as possible IMO. 

We cannot let the detractors keep us away from our friends with common interests. 

I like that V. What is it? What is your rig rundown ? I'm curious.


----------



## Milkman

The V is an American Masters. I think it was made in Korea.

It's a one piece mahogany back and a one piece neck (set neck).

It looks like a flame maple cap but it could be a nice photo flame. Because the body is bound I can't see how thick the top is without taking the pickups out.

Believe it or not, I chose it as my main guitar for this show because it was feeling more stable and comfortable than my other much more expensive ones.

The rig was a borrowed amp. I used a Victoria kindly loaned to me by a close friend. It's an open backed Fenderish tube amp with 1 X 15. I believe it's around 35 watts.

15" speakers are not my normal choice for guitar but it was no trouble getting what I wanted with the EQ on the amp and on the board.

As for pedals. I used a fairly simple board.

Here it is.









I'll be going direct for future shows. It's the way I was doing things a few years ago and I think I prefer the ampless approach.


I gigged with this direct to the board for a couple of years. I may get something more up to date.









We're really focussing on reducing stage volumes. A plexi shield around the drums and eliminating or isolating all instrument amps, plus using IEMs is the plan right now.


----------



## Milkman

Well, I have a little update. Looks like we'll do about 6 shows this year. The first is scheduled for March 7.

It's a show to raise funds for the Stedman Hospice in Brantford, Ontario. This is a palliative care facility in which I have sadly spent some time saying farewell to family (in Laws) and friends who have lost their fight with cancer.

It's a beautiful place, more like a home than a hospital and I'm honored to have their full support for this event.

I'll be adding more details in coming weeks, but I'm very excited to finally see this getting off the ground.

Every dime we raise will go directly to the hospice. 

It would be a huge pleasure if any of my forum mates are able to attend.

Details for the show and the next ones will be available on the band site.

Still under construction. I'm not skilled with web site design, but it's a start.

http://slawekbarrielapointe.bandzoogle.com/home


----------



## Steadfastly

I won't be able to attend the show in March but keep us updated and if you have one coming up that doesn't conflict with my schedule, I would like to come and hear you.


----------



## marcos

I admire you and your friends for playing for a great cause. I enjoyed the pics, really pro. If you ever make it down to Harper town, let us know. I'm sure a few of us would come out to see you guys. Have a great gig.


----------



## Option1

marcos said:


> I admire you and your friends for playing for a great cause. I enjoyed the pics, really pro. If you ever make it down to Harper town, let us know. I'm sure a few of us would come out to see you guys. Have a great gig.


Agreed!

And nice start on the website, milkman. It's getting there.

Neil


----------



## Milkman

Thanks everyone.

We just added a couple of new songs. Well new might be a stretch.

The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis
Fly Like an Eagle - Steve Miller

Also, we're almost fully equipped with IEMs (just need one more rig).

So now I've set a deadline for us. That always makes rehearsals more interesting.


----------



## Milkman

If this is inappropriate, please forgive the indiscretion and let me know.

We now have tickets available for the March 7 show. I proof the posters and tickets with the printer tomorrow but advance tickets can be purchased on our web site.


By the way the actual URL for our site is:

www.slawekbarrielapointe.com

What fun


----------



## Milkman

1st draft of the poster. It's too dark so we'll make an adjustment for the second printing.


----------



## Guest

I'll have to book the day off work, but,
I'll make the effort to be there. \m/


----------



## Milkman

Thanks man. It'll be great to see you. Be sure to let me know your there. 

It's going to be a feel good event. We'll have another act, food, and we'll try to not massacre some beautiful classic rock songs.


----------



## Milkman

As it's getting closer to the show, I felt it would be smart to bring some of the main components of the PA into the house and check all channels.

Today I pulled the snake, board and rack in as well as a couple of milk crates full of XLRs.

I'm going through everything with a cable tester and getting everything in shape.

It's kind of fun in a convoluted gearhead sort of way.


----------



## Milkman

A few pics from the March 7 show.


----------



## Lola

I am very excited for you! I love the artistic creativity of your logo! It really captures my attention. Bold and in your face! 

I capture your passion for this endeavor immediately when I read your post! No finer feeling in the world, is there?

Are you guys on You tube?


----------



## Milkman

Hi Lola,

I have a channel on Youtube, but I haven't uploaded clips from this show yet. I struggle with computer stuff. I had my drummer separate the raw footage into song segments, but the format was not compatable with YouTube so I had to download codecs? 

This with a brand new laptop?

Anyway, I'll eventually succeed in getting a couple pf clips uploaded and will post them here.

Thanks for the kind words. We don't play often, but when we do, we take pride in the shows.


----------



## marcos

Always enjoy your pics Milkman. Really pro.


----------



## Milkman

marcos said:


> Always enjoy your pics Milkman. Really pro.



Thanks Marcos.

The photographer is our drummer's father, Paul Barrie. He does a lot of concert stuff for the local newspaper and I think for other publications.

I often comment that he may be the most talented person in the band, LOL.

He's like the Gretzky of photographers in my little world. He always seems to be in the right place to take that cool shot, just before he needs to be.

It's normal for him to shoot 700~800 images at one of our shows and the biggest problem is finding "bad" ones to toss.


----------



## marcos

Wow, wish we knew someone so talented. Your right, he seems to find the right shot at the right time.


----------



## Milkman

Here are a couple from five or six years ago.


----------

